# Congrats to Mike Leiter in Masters Class at Lancasters



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Ditto from me also Mike! Great shooting and way to stay strong!
Steve Boylan


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Congrats, Mike Leiter and ALL those that shot the event, actually. Those making it to the final 8 for the shoot up are to be commended for a fine effort, as well.
Now, on to Vegas for you guys! 

field14 (Tom D.)


----------

